

Devuan – “the GNU/Linux by Veteran Unix Admins” - broodbucket
https://devuan.org/

======
ahomescu1
Mailing list announcement:
[https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20141127.212941.f55acc...](https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20141127.212941.f55acc3a.en.html)

------
johnny22
i wonder what they consider veteran.

~~~
psgbg
Probably something like this

[https://xkcd.com/705/](https://xkcd.com/705/)

